# New To Everything



## rfeys20 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi outbackers. My wife and our 4 children purchased a sydney 5th wheel this past August. We went from a tent to this after looking for about 3 months. We couldn't be happier. We were able to take it out 4 times before winterization and I happened upon this website after the purchase. Anyhow, your website is outstanding. I have been reading nonstop in the forum section and think I am on page 151 out of 319 in the general rv section. I have learned so much from you guys in just a short amount of time. After I figure out how to post pictures and all of the other fancy stuff you guys put, I will post pictures and such. Once again, thankyou for such an informative site.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NOW you get to spend the winter dreaming & planning & modding & learning!!! What part of this continent do you call home?


----------



## rfeys20 (Oct 26, 2009)

Sorry about that, we are from the great state of Michigan where I think more people are out of a job than have a job. I am a school teacher and my wife is a medical biller.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

WELCOME WELCOME


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations and Welcome to Outbackers!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome, from a fellow Michigander!!!


----------



## rfeys20 (Oct 26, 2009)

We are also southeast michigan mid thumb Imlay city to be exact.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to a great community!!!!


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

WELCOME from your friends in Canada!


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

rfeys20 said:


> We are also southeast michigan mid thumb Imlay city to be exact.


Welcome Neighbor!! We are in Armada, just a hop, skip and a jump away from you. As a matter of fact, my SIL works for Lapeer County EMS. We also bought our first fifth wheel this year, a 321 FRL. We are not new to camping though, over the years we have had 2 tents, 2 popups, and 2 travel trailers before the fiver. Any questions or anything, just let me know, we'd be glad to help. Fortunately we haven't been hit by the unemployment problems here in Michigan. DH is a young retiree, and I'm in health care ( and will be working for quite awhile longer I'm afraid). Next year we should try for a Michigan rally, even if it's an informal one. There are quite a few of us here, but I think many are lurkers like me


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome from South East Georgia! You're gonna like it here!


----------

